# General r2



## Lucas Garron (Feb 28, 2008)

http://cube.garron.us/BLD/r2/

Took me a little long (since school, and the business with He-Who-Must-Now-Not-Be-Named, took a while), so I tried to make it complete. I told of it here and here, and now I'm done. 
It currently only lists pure algs to shoot any type of piece (except corners, Stefan's done that) at a time -I've only hinted at optimizations (and there definitely are some simple ones). I think it will serve as a great easy method, a BLD intro that's easy with M2 as a "stepping-stone." 

I did another 4x4x4 BLD today (success, but with comm centers), and want to try 5x5x5 with purely m2/r2 on centers and edges, soon.

Oh, and does someone have a better name than "oblique"? I've stuck with it after Stefan's endorsement, and haven't found anything better. qqwref's "chiral centers" is about as good (although with respect to r2, chirality is irrelevant compared to obliqueness)...

Oh, and I found that you can shoot RB with M U'R'U M2' U'RU M'. I'm using it from now on...


----------



## Stefan (Feb 28, 2008)

I guess the T-centers are the ultimate showdown between m2 and r2. I see you chose m2 and I'm wondering why. It has seven targets in the buffer slice while r2 would only have three, so intuitively I'd say r2 would be better.

Also, counting your moves for the X-centers I came to *8.9 moves average*, which is more than for the U2 method:

*1* target on U (opposite the buffer) with *1* move.
*2* targets on U (next to the buffer) with *1* move each.
*12* targets on F, L, B, R with *7* moves each.
*4* targets on F, L, B, R with *9* moves each.
*1* target on D with *11* moves.
*3* targets on D with *13* moves each.

(1*1 + 2*1 + 12*7 + 4*9 + 1*11 + 3*13) / 23 = *7.5 moves average*


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 28, 2008)

You crazy germans and your simple BLD methods.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 28, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> I guess the T-centers are the ultimate showdown between m2 and r2. I see you chose m2 and I'm wondering why. It has seven targets in the buffer slice while r2 would only have three, so intuitively I'd say r2 would be better.
> 
> Also, counting your moves for the X-centers I came to *8.9 moves average*, which is more than for the U2 method:


I've been worrying about efficiency. I actually use comms for X-Centers, but I'm only siding with r2 centers because of habit personal preference for it (and most important to me was resolving all werd targets - oh, and since you already did U2.  ). I'll add algs for r2 T-Centers, though. How would you shoot Dl? (Dr buffer, Ur helper, right?)


----------

